# Underrated Pre-World War II Skyscrapers



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

We all know about the Empire State Building and Chrysler Building. This thread is not about them.

It's about the 100m+ architectural wonders that haven't garnered the same fame.

Please post pictures of your favorite skyscrapers as long as they meet this criteria:
1. They were built before 1950. Yes, I'm aware WWII ended in 1945. It's a buffer.
2. They are at least 100 meters+. You can post 90m-99m too I guess, as another buffer.
3. They still exist and have not been 'modified' [aka mutilated] much from their 1950 form.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

I will start with my Top 25 Most Underrated Pre-War Skyscrapers, in alphabetical order by city:

BUFFALO, BUFFALO CITY HALL
Year: 1931
Height: 115.2 m / 378 ft









https://cdn.skyrisecities.com/sites/default/files/images/articles/2016/09/22522/22522-78189.jpg









http://www.johnrwittphotography.com...ffalo-city/CityHall_night_2_4_16-2670s-33.jpg


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

CHICAGO, JEWELERS BUILDING
Year: 1927
Height: 159.4 m / 523 ft




































https://66.media.tumblr.com/355003c9e8a4d380cb316d5217a05f18/tumblr_oswsjfYvqj1rk4fqyo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

CHICAGO, HOTEL SAINT JANE
Year: 1929
Height: 153.3m / 503 ft


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

CHICAGO, HOTEL INTERCONTINENTAL
Year: 1929
Height: 143.6m / 471 ft


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

DETROIT, PENOBSCOT BUILDING
Year: 1928
Height: 173.3m / 568 ft


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

MINNEAPOLIS, CENTURYLINK BUILDING
Year: 1932
Height: 108.2m / 355 ft


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

NEW YORK, 570 LEXINGTON AVENUE
Year: 1931
Height: 196m / 643 ft


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

TORRE PIACENTINI (or TERRAZZA COLOMBO, TERRAZZA MARTINI)
Location: Genoa, Italy.
Construction Year: 1935-1940.
Design: architect Marcello Piacentini.
Height: roof 108 m; antenna/spire 116 m.

It's a Rationalist-style office tower. It was the tallest building in Europe at the time of completion. In 1952, the "Torre Piacentini" was surpassed by "Kotelnicheskaya Naberezhnaya" in Moscow. It has remained Italy's tallest skyscraper since the "Torre Breda" (Milan) was completed in 1954. Today, it's the 2nd-tallest building of the city of Genoa, after "Il Matitone".




















The building has not been modified. Only a sign structure was added on the top.


Classic - Genova by Alessandro

Genova - Grattacieli del centro e Cattedrale by Alessandro


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

NEW YORK, 26 BROADWAY
Year: 1924
Height: 158.5m / 520 ft


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

IThomas said:


> TORRE PIACENTINI (or TERRAZZA COLOMBO, TERRAZZA MARTINI)
> Location: Genoa, Italy.
> Construction Year: 1935-1940.
> Design: architect Marcello Piacentini.
> ...


:shocked: Genoa looks incredible here. Is this from a helicopter?










I knew Milan had some heritage skyscrapers. Had no clue about Genoa.

I'm going to be in Italy for my 5th graduate school anniversary in Bologna this Spring. Was going to make it a two week vacation and add Milan, Portofino, Naples, Amalfi Coast, and Florence [for Uffizi]. I might have to add Genoa now too :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

NEW YORK [BROOKLYN], ONE HANSON PLACE
Year: 1929
Height: 156.1m / 512 ft

This building is the jewel of Brooklyn, but is overshadowed by Manhattan's many more skyscrapers.

I visited it this past summer and it was absolutely stunning.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Manitopiaaa said:


> :shocked: Genoa looks incredible here. Is this from a helicopter?


No. Genoa has beautiful panoramic views from its streets on the surrounding hills (and not only). See more in this video


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

NEW YORK, PARAMOUNT BUILDING
Year: 1927
Height: 138.7m / 455 ft

This building is in the heart of Times Square but most miss it because of all the glaring lights. It's a shame because the building is a stunner.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

IThomas said:


> No. Genoa has beautiful panoramic views from its streets on the surrounding hills (and not only). See more in this video


Even better! Definitely paying a visit now, since the train to Portofino from Milan goes through Genoa anyway.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

NEW YORK, WHITEHALL BUILDING ANNEX
Year: 1910
Height: 129.2m / 424 ft

An incredibly old yet immensely large and imposing skyscraper in Lower Manhattan.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

NEW YORK, CROWN BUILDING
Year: 1921
Height: 126.8m / 416 ft


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

NEW YORK, RIVER HOUSE
Year: 1931
Height: 123.5m / 405 ft

A bizarre-looking skyscraper on the Upper East Side that could use a power-wash, but maintains the same imposing dominance as it did 90 years ago.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

NEW YORK, ELDORADO
Year: 1931
Height: 105.5m / 346 ft


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

So beautiful. Hope they are all protected. Only thing that is a bit annoying are the outside AC units on some of the buildings. Takes away the elegance.


----------

